# wer erbarmt sich mir ein paar Tipps zu geben?



## wile-e-coyote (15. Dezember 2006)

Moin an alle! Kurz: Ich bin 2007 rund um Australien unterwegs. Da das ganze Backpacker-artig rustikal über die Bühne laufen soll, ist es durchaus sinnvoll sich sein Essen ab und an aus dem Wasser zu holen. Man will sich ja nicht immer in den Städten aufhalten. Nun zum Problem: Ich habe zwar schon alle Infos, welche Lizenzen man in welchen Teilen Australiens braucht und ich werde mir wohl auch noch einen autralischen Fischatlas kaufen, aber... ich habe noch nie geangelt. Ohje. Wer erbarmt sich und gibt mir überlebens-Tipps. Was sollte ich mir vor Ort besorgen, wie angle ich erfolgreich essbaren Fisch - es geht hier nicht um sportfischen oder ähnliches  . Kennt sich vielleicht sogar jemand in Australien aus und kann genaueres mitteilen (was, wo, wann). Ich denke, ich werde mich nicht doof anstellen und mir auch selbst einiges aneignen - bin aber um jeden Tipp (Köder, Meerangeln, Süsswasserangeln, Angelwahl etc.) äusserst dankbar! Vielleicht könnt' ihr mit einem Crash-Kurs das Überleben von mir und meiner Freundin sichern 

DANKE!!!

Basti


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wer erbarmt sich mir ein paar Tipps zu geben?*

Gibt schon einige Boardies die da unterwegs waren.
Klick
Klick
klick
Wenn Du die Suche benutzt, wirst Du da sicherlich noch mehr finden....


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wer erbarmt sich mir ein paar Tipps zu geben?*

Hallo coyote,

Habe eine Menge Verwandtschaft in ganz Australien und war auch schon dort. In Geelong in der Nähe von Melbourne. Leider bin ich so gut wie nicht zum Angeln gekommen. Einer meiner Großcousins wohnt in Kununurra in Nordaustralien und ist ein begeisterter Angler. Dort soll eines der besten Barramundi - Reviere sein. Die fängt man wohl am allerbesten auf knallbunte, große Wobbler in den Flußmündungen und Mangroven. Aber man muß sich vor den Krokodilen höllisch in Acht nehmen. Er hatte mal eins am Haken und eimal hat so ein Biest seinen Hund verspeist! Außerdem gibt es dort jede Menge giftiger Tiere. Leider war ich dort auch noch nicht. Angelurlaub in Nordaustralien ist noch ein absoluter Traum von mir. Wie gut, das ich nicht neidisch bin...

Grüße vom Brassenwürger#h


----------



## wile-e-coyote (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wer erbarmt sich mir ein paar Tipps zu geben?*

Vielen Dank Thomas! Nette Threads und super Bilder!

Bin natürlich weiterhin um jeden allgemeinen Tipp zwecks "essbare Fische aus diversen Gewässern holen für Anfänger"  dankbar! Mit Anfänger meine ich "Blutiger Anfänger" 

Basti


----------



## wile-e-coyote (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wer erbarmt sich mir ein paar Tipps zu geben?*

Oh, und vielen Dank an den Brassenwürger!!! Dein Beitrag kam parallel mit meinem letzten. Damit kann ich schon mal etwas anfangen! Und diese Barramundi sind genießbar? Das ist doch schon mal was!

Unsere Route ist derzeit folgendermaßen geplant:
Start in Perth, Westküste hoch bis Katherine oder sogar Darwin, dann durch's Landesinnere am roten Hügel vorbei nach Adelaide, über Melbourne, Canberra und Sydney die Ostküste hoch bis maximal Cairns. Zwischendurch wohl kurzer Trip nach Neuseeland (wohl ohne Angel  ) 
Fahrbahrer Untersatz existiert schon. Bin überglücklich, durch meinen letzten Job viele Kontakte all around Australia zu haben.

Mehr geht nicht!!!

Natürlich sind auch immernoch weitere Tipps gerne gesehen!

DANKE!!!

Basti


----------



## Reisender (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wer erbarmt sich mir ein paar Tipps zu geben?*



wile-e-coyote schrieb:


> ! Und diese Barramundi sind genießbar?
> Basti



Ich würde meine  mal so sagen !!! Das ist ein Hammer Fisch. Kämpft wie Irre und hat Irre weißes Fleisch.......Du mußt bei der Landung Höllisch aufpassen, denn der Bursche besitzt an seinen Kiemendeckel Rasiermesser Scharfe Hornplatten, die deine Fineger nur so ins Wasser fallen lassen. 

Hoffe du Fängst so ein Burschen und kannst ihn mit genuß Verspeisen..#6#6


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wer erbarmt sich mir ein paar Tipps zu geben?*



wile-e-coyote schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Thomas! Nette Threads und super Bilder!
> 
> .... Mit Anfänger meine ich "Blutiger Anfänger"
> 
> Basti



Neben den obigen Tipps würde ich dir raten, hier in D den Angelschein zu machen (ist nicht schwer) und dich einmal anderen Anglern (z.B. hier aus dem AB) anzuschließen.
Dann lernst du am Besten den Umgang mit dem Geschirr .... ich denk da vor allem an das richtige Werfen,den Umgang mit der Rollenbremse,den Landungshilfen (Kescher,Gaff) und das richtige Betäuben,Töten, und Ausnehmen der Fische.

Ich denk,"Learning by doing" wäre für dich der richtige Weg.

Alles vorher nur in Theorie erkunden zu wollen,wäre so,als ob man nur die STVO und die Bedienungsanleitung eine KFZ`s auswendig lernen müßte und schon könnte man ein Auto sicher durch Berlin kutschieren. - Geht auch net-


Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wer erbarmt sich mir ein paar Tipps zu geben?*



> Geht auch net-


Geht schon - die Frage ist nur wie (gut)))))


----------



## Big Fins (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wer erbarmt sich mir ein paar Tipps zu geben?*

Hi Ulrich,
ich dachte das ist so wie mit Fahrrad fahren, was einem Papa beibringt und man auch nie verlernt. 
Will sagen, man kann auch Angeln ohne Bürokratenausweiß, so wie in 95% vom Rest der Welt. |wavey:


----------



## friggler (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wer erbarmt sich mir ein paar Tipps zu geben?*

Du hast PN

Andreas


----------



## wile-e-coyote (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: wer erbarmt sich mir ein paar Tipps zu geben?*

Also erstmal ein extrem verblüfftes DANKE meinerseits ob dieser nie erwarteten Resonanz! Wahnsinn! 

Mein Plan ist es auf jeden Fall, mir vor der Abreise neben der vielen Theorie eben auch noch ein wenig Praxis anzueignen.
Dafür habe ich anscheinend mit dem Friggler auch schon jemanden gefunden, der sich in meiner unmittelbaren Region befindet (ich rufe spätestens am Wochenende an!). Angler scheinen weit verbreitet #h zu sein... Ok, Hamburg ist ja auch kein Kleinst-Ort - da findet man wohl mal jemanden...

Somit hoffe ich, vor der Reise noch ein paar Kniffe gezeigt zu bekommen und mich mit meinem einigermassen vorhandenen handwerklichen Geschick durchzumogeln. Ich bin da guter Dinge! Fische ausgenommen habe ich schon - dazu muss man nicht angeln 

Freue mich riesig! Vielen Dank noch einmal für diese Resonanz!!!!:vik:


----------

